# Regulatory Compliance Category > Consumer Protection Act Forum >  www.credit4life.mobi

## sdukzen

Veiw your free credit report on your cellphone, its easy and fast. Try it and please give me feedback.


II STAND TO BE CORRECTED!

----------


## adrianh

I want to take a look but I will never give my cell no to a system like that. The risk of getting bombarded with spam sms's is just to high. I would try it if there was an option to check online or receive the report via email.

----------


## sdukzen

THANK YOU ADRIANH. YOUR CONCERN WILL BE NOTED.

----------


## Dave A

> I want to take a look but I will never give my cell no to a system like that. The risk of getting bombarded with spam sms's is just to high.


Or find you have unwittingly subscribed to a VAS.

Is it a VAS by the way?

----------


## Justloadit

With a dot mobi extension it surely must be a web site for mobile use so only data cost to access.

----------


## adrianh

It does say this on the Buy Credit Repot page...

Tell your friend to SMS free to 37996 (R1.50 per SMS)

----------


## Dave A

> With a dot mobi extension it surely must be a web site for mobile use so only data cost to access.


The problem is not viewing the site. The trick in this one is the credit info is delivered by SMS, which may attract a VAS charge (as Adrian points out).

The other potential bugbear in this one is (as I recall) in terms of the National Credit Act only registered credit bureaus are allowed to accumulate credit information and distribute credit reports...

----------


## Justloadit

Ahha, had no idea that receiving a VAS SMS attracted a cost.

----------


## Dave A

Practically yes.

Technically I'm not sure you're getting billed for receiving the SMS, but VAS charges can be raised for accessing a service where the product received is an SMS.

----------

